# Cat 304CR Bucket Pin Damage



## mtnxtreme (Sep 10, 2017)

Just picked up a 2003 304CR, the pin that attaches the bucket to stick is shot, its not so loose where it attaches to the bucket but where it attaches to the stick is very wobbly, can anyone tell me the procedure to repair this, will a new pin kit suffice or do I need to get oversize pins etc ?? 
Also looking to put a hydraulic thumb on, can anyone tell me the best place to get one, it has the hydraulic lines but no hook up for the cylinder to attach.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Probably worn bushings. Replace both bushings and shaft, and you should be good to go.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I've seen them getting really sloppy, to the point that the bushing is gone. Don't let it get that far! It's not too difficult of a job, if you have the right tools, mainly a hydraulic puller/press for the bushings.

Or, you can burn out the bushings with a torch and chill the bushings in dry ice and hammer them in. I've done it that way successfully, but the bushings were about 2.5" diameter, might not shrink enough with a smaller bushing.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

if the wear exceeds bushing diameter, you'll need to get it line bored, have machined and install oversized OD bushings, or after line bored, (this is what I would do) weld back up to factory spec, machine out to OEM bushing OD so you can use the one that was intended.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Sep 10, 2017)

Does anyone make an oversize bushing for it, Cat or aftermarket ? I haven't looked real good at it but does the bucket have a bushing also ?


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, bucket should have bushings. If it's wore beyond the bushings it'll be really sloppy. I would imagine oversized bushings are available.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this by far is the best thing to do, allows you to go back to OEM bushings


----------



## mtnxtreme (Sep 10, 2017)

dayexco said:


> this by far is the best thing to do, allows you to go back to OEM bushings
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbulAqZ2G4M


Nice but I wonder what it costs, wouldn't it be cheaper to just bore it and put a bushing with an oversized OD ?


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

What a slick machine!


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

This came up as the next youtube vid after the one that dayexco had up, looks interesting.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

bet if you went to sam's club or costco you could find a cheaper fix yet.

guess it's just how much you depend on your machinery and if you can afford downtime. 

didn't you say that machine had like 5k hrs. on it? it wasn't used, it was abused. we rolled/traded most of our excavators at 7-8k hrs....VERY seldom had to replace pins/bushings. buy good grease, and use it.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Sep 10, 2017)

dayexco said:


> bet if you went to sam's club or costco you could find a cheaper fix yet.
> 
> guess it's just how much you depend on your machinery and if you can afford downtime.
> 
> didn't you say that machine had like 5k hrs. on it? it wasn't used, it was abused. we rolled/traded most of our excavators at 7-8k hrs....VERY seldom had to replace pins/bushings. buy good grease, and use it.


 Exactly ! It has 3200 hours got it from the original owner. Of course no one greased it, and it got loose and instead of new bushings and pin, they just kept on using it. He swears its not egg shaped and can accept a new bushing, I still have to pull the bucket to confirm, but it looks pretty darn loose to me.The weird part about it though is the machine looks well greased, unless someone got nervous after the pin got loose and went grease crazy !? 
Also was thinking about my comment about not building back up to accept a stock bushing size. If you overbore and install an oversize OD bushing would it weaken it that much that it might break ?
And that expander system looks pretty cool !


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

mtnxtreme said:


> The weird part about it though is the machine looks well greased, unless someone got nervous after the pin got loose and went grease crazy !?


yup. that's what they did.

Likely some of those pins squealed like a pig due to lack of grease.


You know what that also means don't ya?

3200 hours without oil/filter changes.

Oh well, it is yours now...


----------



## mtnxtreme (Sep 10, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> yup. that's what they did.
> 
> Likely some of those pins squealed like a pig due to lack of grease.
> 
> ...


 Oil and filter wise looks well maintained, he gave me records, I think it was no greasing out in the field, all the other pins seem tight thankfully, all I can say is it will get better treatment from me.


----------

